# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Quelle est la nouveaut la plus intressante de Microsoft Office 2010 ?

## Gordon Fowler

*Quelle est la nouveaut la plus intressante de Microsoft Office 2010 ?*
*Qui vient de sortir cette semaine*


La sortie cette semaine de Microsoft Office 2010 est l'occasion de revenir sur la (longue) liste de des nouveauts de la suite bureautique.

Parmi elles, en voici 7 qui ont particulirement retenu notre attention.
Etes-vous d'accord avec cette slection ?


_1) Outlook Social Connector_


Office 2010 joue dlibrment la carte des rseaux sociaux. _Outlook Social Connector_ est une fonctionnalit qui permet de suivre les fils de ses contacts et de mettre  jour ses profils directement depuis Outlook.

Une nouveaut qui prend surtout son sens avec les rseaux professionnels comme Viadeo ou LinkedIn par exemple, plus qu'avec Facebook.

Lire par ailleurs notre sujet sur Outlook Social Connector.


*2) Les Linked Notes de OneNote*


OneNote est une application dont le but est de faciliter la prise de notes.

Simple, mais en fait assez complexe, OneNote intgre aussi bien le texte que les photos, les cartes et les contenus multimdia. 

Un outil pas forcment indispensable, mais qui peut vite le devenir.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdi67tnx6nA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdi67tnx6nA[/ame]



*3) Les Sparklines d'Excel*


Imaginez un tableau Excel qui rcapitule des chiffres mensuels. Chaque ligne est attribue  un mois, et la dernire au total ou  la moyenne sur l'anne.

Ce dernier chiffre est intressant mais il cache , par dfinition, les variations mensuels. Les Sparklines permettent d'intgrer un graphique dans une case, et donc de rcapituler  la fois le total et les variations de manire ultra-condense.

Ces  lignes de tendances  sont videmment modifiables (couleurs, tailles, etc.) comme n'importe quel graphique.






*4) L'Edition de Photo directement dans Word*


Avec Word 2010, plus besoin d'diter ses photos (les dcouper, les agrandir, les dcalquer, etc) avant de les importer dans un document. Word intgre directement les fonctionnalits de base d'un logiciel de retouche photo.

Mieux, une photo dcoupe peut tre dplace dans un texte par un simple glisser-dposer. Le texte s'adapte automatique  la forme de l'illustration.

Une nouveaut qui ne remplacera pas les logiciels professionnels de PAO (comme QuarkXPress ou Scribus dans le libre) mais qui rend la publication et la mise en page de documents complexes largement plus intuitive.


*5) La Video et le broadcast dans PowerPoint*


Si pour vous PowerPoint est une application qui sert uniquement  faire des slides, PowerPoint 2010 risque de vous tonner.

Certes, il fait des prsentation, mais PowerPoint s'est littralement transform en une plateforme de diffusion vido.

Une prsentation peut ainsi tre exporte (au seul format wmv, malheureusement) pour tre ensuite mise en ligne ou en pice jointe dans un mail... 

Ou intgre dans une autre prsentation  PowerPoint permet en effet, sur le mme modle que les photos dans Word, d'intgrer et de retoucher des contenus multimdias en natif de manire trs intuitive.

Mieux, PowerPoint 2010 peut diffuser une prsentation en direct et en streaming sur Internet. Cerise sur le gteau, les destinataires du flux n'ont pas besoin de possder Microsoft Office 2010 pour le visionner.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3gcCrTSzw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3gcCrTSzw[/ame]



*6) Les Office Web Apps*


La version gratuite en ligne de Word, Excel et PowerPoint dont la sortie publique a eu lieu le 9 janvier dernier.

Le nouveau concurrent des Google Docs en quelque sorte dont nous vous parlons dans le dtail ici.






*7) Le  ruban  personnalisable*


Le fameux ruban d'Office 2010 ne permet pas seulement d'accder plus rapidement aux commandes des diffrentes applications.

Il est galement personnalisable et permet la cration de vos propres onglets pour adapter l'UI et la faire coller le plus possible  vos besoins personnels.


*8) Une autre nouveaut ?*


Ces sept nouveauts sont celles qui nous ont parues les plus intressantes. Mais peut-tre avez-vous t frapp(e) par une autre qui nous a chappe. 

N'hsitez pas dans ce cas  nous dire laquelle !

Objectivement, ce ne sont pas les nouveauts qui manquent.


*Lire aussi :*

Les rubriques (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez :

 ::fleche::  Microsoft Office
 ::fleche::  Word
 ::fleche::  Excel
 ::fleche::  PowerPoint
 ::fleche::  Outlook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Sduit(e) ou pas par Microsoft Office2010 ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle nouveaut vous parat la plus intressante ?

----------


## CIFQ_Drew

Je n'ai pas eu la chance de l'utiliser mais les _Sparklines_ dans Excel semblent trs intressants comme fonctionnalit.

Le reste, pour ma part, me semble de faible utilit.

----------


## Aspartame

>> Le ruban personalisable 

Sous word 4 , je pouvais personnaliser mes barres d'outils !

Depuis quand la correction d'une rgression est elle une nouveaut ?

----------


## yoyo88

je n'ai pas tout test mais globalement, le nouveau excel est excellent pour tout ce qui est statistique.

sinon (on en parle pas ici, et vraiment c'est dommage) le nouveau Access est une vritable russite.

----------


## Michel

L'ide des Sparklines d'Excel est la seule chose utile pour moi dans tout cela !
Pour le reste, un peu de stabilit dans ce genre de logiciel ne ferait pas de mal!
Pensez aux gens qui doivent se former et travailler ensemble avec 5 ou 6 versions diffrentes !
C'est  croire qu'on a rien d'autre  faire que de suivre des formations sur l'avant-dernire version d'office ! 
Je dis l'avant dernire car au train o vont les choses, quand j'en aurai fait le tour, 2011 sera probablement sorti !

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je n'ai pas encore test (et ne testerait peut-tre pas) MSO2010, mais les sparklines d'excel ont l'air bien.

Je n'ai pas vot pour la retouche photo dans Word, car j'espre surtout que la gestion des images dans Word est enfin  la hauteur (de ce ct OOo  une sacr longueur d'avance)

Pour ce qui est du ruban, la seule chose qui serait un vrai plus, c'est a disparition.  ::aie::

----------


## tenebriox

Comme autres nouveauts manquantes, et plus importantes selon moi il y'a Access 2010 qui commence  devenir un "vrai" sgbd avec gestion des triggers et procdures stockes.

----------


## yoyo88

> Comme autres nouveauts manquantes, et plus importantes selon moi il y'a Access 2010 qui commence  devenir un "vrai" sgbd avec gestion des triggers et procdures stockes.


c'est clair que le nouvelle Access est vraiment bien.
Dommage qu'il n'ait pas de concurrent digne de ce nom... a pourrait faire vraiment avancer ce produit.
 ::ccool::

----------


## ec

Gnial

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Pas encore test, je n'ai mme pas test 2007 pourtant je l'ai.
Jutilise encore Office Pro 2002 SP3.

----------


## Ledobs

Les nouveauts les plus intressantes ne sont pas dans ces soft.  Elles sont dans Ms Project 2010.  L'affichage Chronolgie et la possiblit de plublier des liste de tches par les ressources sur SharePoint ne sont que quelques unes des nouvelles fonctionnalits vraiment pratique.  Les modifications apportes  Project 2010 me rappel le passage d'Excel 2003  2007.  Une rvolution dans l'utilisation.  Pour un gestionnaire c'est un Must Have.

----------

